# Padron 1964 Anniversary Family Reserve No. 45 (45th Anniversary) Cigar Review - Family Reserve No. 45 (45th Anniversary)



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Padron 1964 Anniversary Family Reserve No. 45 (45th Anniversary) Cigar Review - Family Reserve No. 45 (45th Anniversary)*

The site operators have fixed the issue that resulted in cutting off the notes the first time I posted it, so here it is again.

Hello fellow lov...

Read the full review here: Padron 1964 Anniversary Family Reserve No. 45 (45th Anniversary) Cigar Review - Family Reserve No. 45 (45th Anniversary)


----------

